# Japanese 1/100 and 1/144 scale models



## Frantish (Oct 11, 2010)

I will be going to Japan in a couple of weeks and might be able to bring a few small models over.
I know, most of you like to build large ones from scratch, but they are great to fill in small places, or if like me and no time to build from scratch.

I am not a business, and I hope I am not breaking any forum rules. Just offing an opportunity.

Cafe Reo Big Bird series in 1/144 (Current selection, not what they made)

Tsubasa Collection by DOYUSHA. offering 1/100, mainly single engine fighters.
Most are Japanese aircraft, but they do have the "greats"










Yes, motorized!





Enjoy!


----------

